Ask HN: Any good resources, case studies about bootstrapped Hardware startups? - krm01
======
NwmG
May not be exactly what your looking for but bolt VC posts some really
interesting content around starting hardware companies.
[https://blog.bolt.io](https://blog.bolt.io)

Theres a whole series on the hardware process:
[https://blog.bolt.io/ideation/](https://blog.bolt.io/ideation/)
[https://blog.bolt.io/design/](https://blog.bolt.io/design/)
[https://blog.bolt.io/engineering/](https://blog.bolt.io/engineering/)
[https://blog.bolt.io/validation/](https://blog.bolt.io/validation/)

They also have a bunch of great posts on strategy and business models.

------
Jugurtha
Hewlett Packard[0] is interesting. I'm sure one could find companies for which
the place was called _Silicon_ Valley.

You could also check out Shenzhen and ask Andrew Huang.[1] Apparently,
hardware startups there move really, really fast.[2]

He also has a book entitled "The Essential Guide to Shenzhen", here's a thread
about it.[3]

[0]: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hewlett-
Packard#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hewlett-Packard#History)

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Huang_(hacker)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Huang_\(hacker\))

[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJ5cZnoodY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJ5cZnoodY)
[Vice report with Andrew Huang]

[3]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21817656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21817656)

------
thingchattooga
Depends on what experience you have in the field you target, and more
importantly how large (in physical dimensions and technical complexity) the
hardware product you want to develop is?

